# Stucco Finish Type Paint Over Brick



## water_cutter101 (Dec 29, 2007)

We have an old house that we purched recently and are going through some renos, actually a lot...

There is a front porch that spans the width of the house. It's actually quite spacious, but we don't like the brick/stone the previous owner picked. The stone shapes are fine, but the colours are not very nice.

We would like to paint over the this with something that resembles a stucco like look. Has anyone heard of any such stone paint?

The alternate is to rip it out and replace with a nice modern stone, but that's very expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You can do a faux finish with a base coat and glaze (fresco, wash, etc...)
If you mean an actual texture that looks like stucco, well...that's not a paint per say
That would require some actual "plastering" then painting


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

You might want to have a look at the link.Although it is intended for interior use.It might help you get some idea. http://www.tobiasstucco.com/pages/home.html


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

mark942 said:


> You might want to have a look at the link.Although it is intended for interior use.It might help you get some idea. http://www.tobiasstucco.com/pages/home.html


Good link...nice pics
That's a troweled on "dyed stucco" type finish
No need to paint it later, but it is "plastering" as opposed to painting

I didn't realize the OP was possibly talking about and exterior
If that's so, we would want to move this to a masonry or hardscaping section


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

water_cutter101 said:


> There is a front porch that spans the width of the house. It's actually quite spacious, but we don't like the brick/stone the previous owner picked. The stone shapes are fine, but the colours are not very nice.
> 
> We would like to paint over the this with something that resembles a stucco like look. Has anyone heard of any such stone paint?


Could be exterior or interior as to what the OP was saying.Some times it is so hard to tell with out pictures.Exterior was my interpretation,But since this was a covered/sheltered area it might be more a interior use.I did include a mention that this products intended use was for interior. As to this product,I have used it in several occasions and it is a either or (Paint on or Trowel on) It is a bit on the pricey side.But well worth it IMO.
Slickshift, your right that this might fair better in the masonry/hard scape sections.............................................:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

mark942 said:


> ...I have used it in several occasions and it is a either or (Paint on or Trowel on) ...


Good to know
Thanks!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Mark, we are looking to redo an area around our fireplace, texture, stucco, not sure yet, the link you posted, they don't recommend it for over brick, do you know if you can prepare the brick then use this product?, thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

DUDE! said:


> Mark, we are looking to redo an area around our fireplace, texture, stucco, not sure yet, the link you posted, they don't recommend it for over brick, do you know if you can prepare the brick then use this product?, thanks for any suggestions


DUDE,
The reasons for their not wanting their product used on brick is that raw brick will suck the life right out of product. I have pre-painted brick with elastomeric products and have had no problems. Glad to see you read the entire product info.If you are serious about Tobias Stucco,I would give them a call and see what they say.More for a piece of mind reference. Another situation was, I pre-hung cement board using mollies,which puts holes in the brick,No Going Back! then again painting the cement board. Stucco is a 3 and some times 4 part system as you may already know. It to is a No Going Back Now once done. Hope this helps out a little bit.


----------



## water_cutter101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for not being clear.... but the porch is open so the finish would be completely exposed to exterior elements... rain, sun, snow, etc....

Thanks!


----------

